# Gusset plate thickness



## McEngr (Dec 22, 2011)

An SCBF brace is a W14x68 with a whitmore width of 30". Assuming the gusset plate average buckling length is 14", what is the required thickness of the gusset using A36 steel and a K=1.2 if compression buckling controls?


----------



## steve1997 (Dec 23, 2011)

What is the load in the brace?


----------



## McEngr (Dec 23, 2011)

Doesn't matter.

[Edit: everything is there for you to solve the problem.]


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 27, 2011)

McEngr said:


> Doesn't matter. [Edit: everything is there for you to solve the problem.]


McEngr, not to hijack the thread but have you ever seen this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Tall-Building-Structures-Analysis-Design/dp/0471512370


----------



## McEngr (Dec 27, 2011)

I have not. What do you want to talk about? Feel free to message me. 

I was honestly trying to be helpful with providing a quasi sample problem on the lateral morning exam. (HINT: See Specification section J4.4).


----------

